#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  >  آموزش تصويري نحوه گرفتن ايميج بوسيله نرم افزارهاي Alcohol 120% و CloneCD

## Service Manual

*آموزش تصويري نحوه گرفتن ايميج بوسيله نرم افزارهاي Alcohol 120% و CloneCD*

*سلام

چند روز پيش در مورد يک نرم افزار با يکي از بچه هاي سايت به صورت تلفني صحبت مي کردم که به ايشون گفتم بايد از نرم افزار ايميج بگيريد . متاسفانه ايشون هم بلد نبود ، قول دادم آموزش تصويري قرار بدم و اين هم آموزش تصويري ، هر چند ميدونم همه بلد هستند با اين نرم افزارها کار کنند ، اما براي اون عده کمي که هنوز نمي تونند با اين برنامه ها ايميج بگيريند اين آموزش رو قرار دادم .

موفق باشيد .*

*



دارای محتوای پنهان


*

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*activecom*,*akbar2364*,*ali99*,*aliyeganeh90*,*anti114*,*asad1*,*atosa52*,*azizakam*,*BABAJAN*,*baharba*,*behzad M*,*dllgh*,*e30khan*,*ehsanchd*,*esmsoroush*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*gholamy3n*,*hamed_hp*,*has200*,*hasan.sagori*,*hasan20*,*hewal*,*hoomer1975*,*jac*,*jlal*,*jozi*,*JVC_ATX*,*kaymaker*,*Khalili*,*kharad*,*khosrowG*,*mahmoud3*,*majid411*,*Masoud_Y*,*mdion*,*mehdi9259*,*mel.sadegh*,*mizabi*,*mk_6292*,*moghaleb1*,*moh4545*,*moslem_f*,*nema52*,*Padashi*,*pedram*,*phoenix_02*,*Prid*,*reza-r*,*rezabarani*,*sardarshams*,*Shami*,*touch*,*V.GHAEDY*,*vaham*,*yasaheb*,*Yek.Doost*,*ادریس خان*,*افشین الست*,*امیر محمدی1*,*امیرشایان*,*صابری*,*عا بد زاده*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غفور*,*قیصر*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## farzad.

با سلام وتشکر
من ویندوز 7دانلود کردم که بعد از باز کردن از حالت فشرده به صورت ایمیج شده.میخواستم ببینم که من اگه ایمیج رو باز کنم وداخلش یه پوشه درست کنم وداخل پوشه چند تا نرم افزار مثل فعال ساز ویندوز7ویا نرم افزار دیگه ای قرار بدم که بخوام بعد از نصب اون ویندوز ،دوباره ایمیج رو باز کنم که بتونم به صورت دستی اون نرم افزار ها رو نصب کنم،آیا مشکلی پیش میاد یا زمان نصب ویندوز مشکل داره میشه؟
با تشکر

----------

*abady*,*Khalili*

----------


## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
سلام 
دوست با صفا
شما هر پوشه ای رو که خواستید اضافه بکنید-هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد
آموزش اضافه کردن فایل به روت اصلی ویندوز



دارای محتوای پنهان



موفق باشید

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*farzad.*,*JVC_ATX*,*Masoud_Y*,*mk_6292*,*nema52*,*sardarshams*,*تاج*,*صابری*,*غفور*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## farzad.

با تشکر فراوان از توجه شما
  حالا یه سوال دیگه آیا من میتونم تویه dvdهم ویندوزxpوهم ویندوز 7بریزم؟چون ایمیج هردوتا شو دانلود کردم
 با تشکر

----------

*sardarshams*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام دوست عزیز
باز هم این کار رو به راحتی میتونید انجام بدید ولی کمی حوصله میخواد چون این کار رو باید چندین مرتبه تست بکنید
بنده بیش از 10 تا سی دی رو داخل یک دی وی دی 8 گیگ جا دادم که شامل ویندوز سون - ایکس پی - اسکن بوت آویرا - Hirens - HDDrengnator- Pargon میشن
بنده بیش از 3 ماه روی این کار کردم تا به نتیجه برسم - این برنامه گرافیکی و خیلی قوی ( Aero Studio 2008 ) ساخت یک برنامه نویس چینی هستش که چهار سال از اجراش میگذره ولی باز مشکلاتی رو با خودش داره - ولی هنوز که هنوزه قوی ترین برنامه ساخت مولتی بوت حساب میشه - خوشحالم که آموزش و نحوه ساخت بهترین مولتی بوت دنیا رو یک ایرانی به اسم مقصود و یا همون شیرین زبان تفسیر کرده است
حالا بنده آدرس دو تا انجمن ایرانی رو به شما عرض میکنم که به ترتیب در انجمن شماره یک شروع به آموزش برنامه میدن و بعد از مشکلاتی ادامه آموزش رو در انجمن شماره دو شروع می کنن 
این آموزش خیلی زیباست و در هیج جای ایران چنین آموزشی وجود ندارد همچنین در یک انجمن خارجی  در عرض 48 ساعت بیش از پنجاه هزار نفر از این موضوع بازدید و تشکر کردند
البته برخی ازشرکت های نرم افزاری مثل MRT   تا حدی از این کارها کردن ولی به کیفیت این برنامه نمیرسه



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*anti114*,*atosa52*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*gholamy3n*,*jac*,*mk_6292*,*nema52*,*pedram*,*sajadabazeri*,*touch*,*yasaheb*,*استانبلا*,*تاج*,*ساخر*,*غفور*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## farzad.

> به نام تک دوست
> سلام 
> دوست با صفا
> شما هر پوشه ای رو که خواستید اضافه بکنید-هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد
> آموزش اضافه کردن فایل به روت اصلی ویندوز
> hidden content may not be quoted
> موفق باشید


با سلام وتشکر
متاسفانه منظور شما رو از(فقط این نکته رو دقت بکنید که اگه فایل های ایمیج و یا همان محتویات سی دی رو در یک جا کپی بکنید و بدون تغییر تبدیل به سی دی و یا ایمیج کنید اون ویندوز دیگه قابل استفاده نیست)درست متوجه نمیشم اگه ممکنه بیشتر توضیح فرمایید.
ضمناًبا PowerISOیه پوشه به ایمیج ویندوز 7اضافه کردم وداخل پوشه چند تا نرم افزار گذاشتم ورایت کردم ولی زمان بوت سیستم بالا اومد ومراحل اولیه رو طی کرد ولی بهع با وجود این که dvdداخل دستگاه بود باز هم dvdمیخواست که من چون یه dvdبدون دستکاری یعنی بدون اضافه کردن پوشه دلخواه داشتم وگذاشتم سیستم اون رو قبول کرد!

----------

*1212ali*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## Yek.Doost

آقا فرزاد سلام
به شکل ساده عرض میکنم 
شما یکی سی دی ویندوز دارید - اگه تمام محتویات اون رو از سی دی کپی کرده و در یکی قسمتی از هارد بریزید و مجدا با برنامه نرو تمام محتویات اون رو رایت کنید  - این سی دی دیگه برای شما ویندوز خوب و کارآمدی نیست - چه بسا اصلا کار هم نمیکنه- به خاطر همین برای رایت ویندوز حتما باید ایمیج بگیرید 
برای اضافه و یا خذف برنامه از محتویات ویندوز  ابتدا یک ایمیج بگیرید - سپس اون را با برنامه ultro iso  باز کنید - وهر چی خواستید اضافه کنید و همون جا هم تغییرات رو ذخیره کنید ( سعی کنید گزینه Save  رو بزنید و از زدن Save As فعلا خودداری کنید
حالا اگه باز هم این کار رو کردی و به نتیجه نرسیدی یه تنظمیات اضافه داره که بعدا به شما میگم 
موفق باشید

----------

*1212ali*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*touch*,*تاج*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Service Manual

> سپس اون را با برنامه ultro iso باز کنید - وهر چی خواستید اضافه کنید و همون جا هم تغییرات رو ذخیره کنید ( سعی کنید گزینه Save رو بزنید و از زدن Save As فعلا خودداری کنید


سلام

پشتيبان جان براي چي غير علمي حرف ميزني ؟

چه ربطي داره اگر Save AS کني فايل ISO خراب بشه ؟

شما مي دونيد وقتي يک فايل Save AS ميشه چه اتفاقي مي افته ؟

----------

*1212ali*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## Yek.Doost

بله آقای شاطی زاده 
تا الان نزدیک به هزار تا سیدی مولتی ویندوز درست کردم
نباید Save As رو بزنید 
بنده این ها رو از خودم نمیگم
بلکه از پیرمردی که غوغایی در سایت های خارجی کرد یاد گرفتم 
لینکش در پست 5 موجود است
تمام  مولتی ویندوزهایی که درست میکردم این گزینه خراب میکرد
شاید علمی نباشد
ولی خیلی تجربه کردم

----------

*1212ali*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*تاج*,*صابری*

----------


## Service Manual

> بله آقای شاطی زاده 
> تا الان نزدیک به هزار تا سیدی مولتی ویندوز درست کردم
> نباید Save As رو بزنید 
> بنده این ها رو از خودم نمیگم
> بلکه از پیرمردی که غوغایی در سایت های خارجی کرد یاد گرفتم 
> لینکش در پست 5 موجود است
> تمام  مولتی ویندوزهایی که درست میکردم این گزینه خراب میکرد
> شاید علمی نباشد
> ولی خیلی تجربه کردم


سلام

ببين دوست عزيز شما وقتي برنامه اي رو Save ميکنيد تغييراتي که ذخيره کرديد درهمون فايلي که داخل برنامه باز کرديد ذخيره ميشه و وقتي Save AS مي کنيد دقيقا همون تغييرات درهمون فايل باز شده ذخيره ميشه فقط با يک نام ديگه ؟ پس اتفاق خاصي نميفته .......... يعني شما وقتي فايلي رو Rename مي کنيد ديگه اون فايل خراب ميشه ؟ خوب مسلما نه .........

من اصلا نميدونم پست 5 چيه و اون برنامه چکار ميکنه من به صورت کلي مي گم که وقتي فايلي رو Save AS مي کنيد بايد کار کنه مگر در موارد خيلي خيلي نادر که اون هم ممکن هست يک باگ داخل برنامه باشه ........ ضمنا با Ultra ISO کار کردم با Save AS مشکلي نداره

----------

*1212ali*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------

